# Problème avec Apple Mail message qui arrive mais invisible



## Calor45 (4 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Dans le moniteur d'activité de Mail je vois les courriels arriver ( par exemple 5/5 avec la barre de progression ) mais je ne les retrouve nulle part dans mes boîtes !!!
Une chose est sur j'ai vidé toutes les boites genre Corbeille & Indésirable

Est-ce un bug ?

Cordialement.


----------



## twinworld (5 Septembre 2008)

et y aurait pas des règles de tri, genre "tous les mails reçus sur mon adresse XXX@blong vont dans tel dossier" ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

ou une petite verif des autorisations + reconstruction des BAL ( menu mail/BAL) ou deplacer le fichier "envelope index"


----------



## Calor45 (5 Septembre 2008)

Suite du précédent post :
J'ai fait plusieurs tests, c'est à chaque fois les adresses =Gmail (imap) qui sont invisibles.
J'ai fait ensuite un peu de ménage dans cette BAL en supprimant les messages trop anciens ( mes 5 adresses mail cohabitent dans Mail depuis bientôt 3 ans = pas mal de courrier ).
Depuis RAS, avec un petit coup de panique quand tout à l'heure ça m'a refait le même bug ( téléchargement d'un courriel mais pas de nouveau message ) , mais non, finalement c'était un spam donc marqué déjà lu et placé directement dans courrier indésirable.

edit : Merci pascal pour la commande Reconstruire dans le menu Bal, je ne connaissais pas.



Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais comme je l'indique ici, ces problèmes se traitent dans "Internet et réseau. On y va !


----------



## Calor45 (13 Septembre 2008)

Finalement j'ai toujours le même problème, je viens de m'en apercevoir :
Je vais sur gmail via Safari et là je vois un nouveau message, ok je le marque comme "unread" ensuite je ferme safari et je lance mail.
Je vois le message se télécharger ( barre de progression qui avance dans le moniteur d'activité de mail ) et hop plus rien pas de trace du nouveau message - même pas dans Courrier Indésirable.

Plus tard, je retourne dans Gmail via Safari, et là, plus de trace du fameux message, disparu, envolé et j'ai du en supprimer plusieurs comme ça - parfois Mail m'en rapatrie 6 ou 7 sans avoir de nouveaux messages à lire......étrange.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2008)

bonjour

un détail ( non lié directement au probleme)
ton réglage imap gmail en ligne


> Je vais sur gmail via Safari et là je vois un nouveau message, ok je le marque comme "unread"


tu parles de quoi?
car un nouveau message est nécessairement " unread" par définition

fais tu allusion à autre chose? ( ancien message rapatrié par mail?)



> Plus tard, je retourne dans Gmail via Safari, et là, plus de trace du fameux message, disparu,


Même dans All Mail?
( qui par défaut garde TOUS les messages)


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2008)

je poste à part

va falloir voir en grand 
soit fichiers corrompus soit un souci de gestion imap

test1
dans un autre compte OSX ( autre session)
si possible dont Mail n'a pas été utilisé dans cette session là

Au besoin créer un compte - session 

configurer ce gmail  là et le tester dans cette session là


----------

